# tire question



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

any one ever heard of "peerless force a/t 4" ? cant find much info on them, and theres a guy that has a mess of them for $50 a set and he claims there great in the snow, if so, any good for plowing or no? thanks


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

If they are brand new for $50 bucks a set, I'd be cautious. The Peerless Force 4 A/T was one of the tires that were a part of that big lawsuit that involved Firestone tires falling apart on Ford SUVs. Remember that?


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i remember the firestone part, didnt know these were a part of that, you dont happen to know how they are in the snow, i know it sounds stupid but if they work good id buy them, i only need a set of good cheap tires for a back up jeep for city use only, they are brand new and i didnt buy them yet because i thought it was a little weird that he has 10+ sets of tires iv never heard of for $50 a set, thanks


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I have no personal experience with them so I can't help you there.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Is it a private party or dealer or what?

C.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

private party


----------

